# Is the battle of tumhalad and sack of nargothrond the same war?



## Turin_Turambar (Apr 22, 2021)

Is the battle of tumhalad and the sack of nargothrond considered as different war or the same war?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Apr 22, 2021)

...Do you know the definition of "war"?Oh yes, they're not only in the same war but in the same military operation, and even the same campaign as well. The battle of Tumhalad was launched by Morgoth in order to take Nargothrond, as an result, you could even consider it as a fully intact campaign. After all, if a battle takes more time to finish, it can proceed for years, like the battle of Minas-Ithil in Third Age.


----------

